# Personal Top Four Fish Stores in the GTA?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What are the top three fish stores in your opinion?

Mine are:

1. Frank's Aquarium
- Frank - huge killifish lover, has kept almost everything, and knows about almost anything fish-related
- Fish are not worth their weight in crack there, I remember seeing some decently priced kuhli loaches (relatively young ones, they were slightly longer than my finger) for $1 each.
- Frank is also nice enough to give free stuff away every now and then =]
2. Menagerie
- The place for aquatic plants in the GTA
- Always has Indian Almond Leaves and some exotic livestock (Horned nerites =]) which happen to be almost impossible to find anywhere else
- Friendly staff and somewhat knowledgable staff
3. PJ's Pets - Square One
- Clean aquariums, much less dead fish than Big Al's Mississauga
- Some helpful staff
- Supports local breeders
- Discounts there are much more exciting than at Big Al's (They have the 5 for $5 deals)
4. Cam's Aquatic Services
- Friendly and knowledgable staff
- Discus and Flowerhorn centre of Mississauga
- Has nice plants for an affordable price (I think they had a fair amount of Java Moss on driftwood for about $6)


----------



## DZinck (Aug 18, 2010)

Id have to agree. I never buy fish from big ALS dragon aquarium or petsmart anymore? Gotten diseases from all of those stores numerous times. If I'm not going to a wholesaler those 4 are the only stores in the gta I'll be going to.


----------

